# Topeak Alien 2 vs Alien 3



## Confused Chimp (Sep 5, 2013)

Is there any real advantage of getting the alien 3 over the alien 2?
Regards
CC


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

On the Topeak website they have a comparison link:

Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - Overview

Might be helpful to you.

That said, I have an older Alien comparable to the Alien II and it's all I've ever needed (aside from decent lightweight tire levers - Specialized Prybabies).

JMJ


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

I've had an original Hexus in my saddle bag for several years now, have used mostly every tool on it and have not had any issues with it (except that the one little bit that sticks on to the inside of the casing tends to come off the tool and end up in the belly of my bag)....


----------

